# Small (GC forum) World!



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I responded to a Kijiji seller last evening and after a few exchanges through the Kijiji app, he kindly offered to deliver the item to my home as he was out doing some shopping. 

Immediately after we completed the transaction, he asked me if I was a Guitars Canada forum member and then asked me if my 'forum name' was “greco”. 
He somehow put various 'clues' together and correctly deducted that it might be me! 

He had contacted me prior to COVID mentioning that we should get together as he often visits his fiancée who lives in Kitchener. Ironically and in addition, his fiancée apparently lives in the same neighbourhood as another forum member (@markxander ) and we have known each other for years. 

Even more ironically, I had met him and his father many years ago in Toronto at a large get together for forum members at the Hard Rock Cafe.

SMALL WORLD!

@dmc69 Thanks for asking if I was "greco".
I hope we can have a much longer chat over a coffee sometime in the near future.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Sounds like a small world.

I'm new to this forum. Pre-pandemic, was it common to have GCmember meets??


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Duntov said:


> Sounds like a small world.
> 
> I'm new to this forum. Pre-pandemic, was it common to have GCmember meets??


A lot of us are on: Models in Ontario, Canada | Model Mayhem

That’s how I met @fogdart, @skeetz, @Alan Small, @Roryfan, @bluehugh2, @Hammertone and @Chito 

We’ve all been butt and shoulder muscle doubles for pretty much every male lead in the Marvel Avengers films.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Fantastic when that happens.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> A lot of us are on: Models in Ontario, Canada | Model Mayhem
> 
> That’s how I met @fogdart, @skeetz, @Alan Small, @Roryfan, @bluehugh2, @Hammertone and @Chito
> 
> We’ve all been butt and shoulder muscle doubles for pretty much every male lead in the Marvel Avengers films.


What was it @Guncho said about you?? Something like, "... _I like this guy, he's like drugs_". 

I want to click on the "Models Ontario" link in hopes it's a link to model airplanes and cars... but I am afraid it's legit about underwear and socks! 

I want to be the first to apologize to @greco cause this is about to get derailed... HARD!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> A lot of us are on: Models in Ontario, Canada | Model Mayhem
> 
> That’s how I met @fogdart, @skeetz, @Alan Small, @Roryfan, @bluehugh2, @Hammertone and @Chito
> 
> We’ve all been butt and shoulder muscle doubles for pretty much every male lead in the Marvel Avengers films.












It really hurt when I pooped out that soccer ball but it was soooo worth it from an artistic perspective.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Going back on topic.
That happened to me last year I believe or maybe before the pandemic. I bought a tele neck from someone in Kijiji or FB Marketplace, I can't remember now. But when we met we found out we are both on this forum. LOL 
And I also have met quite a number of folks here from Ottawa. Some from way back over 10 years ago. Most are great guys. Also have met a few from the KW area because of the time I went to the Riff Wrath Jam.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Back when we could get together, some of the Ottawa members met up for a couple of jams. Then there is the annual Riff Wrath jam north of Toronto. I've had plenty of forum members pass through my home, whether for repairs, parts, purchases, Saturday-afternoon-here-try-this meetups, or even dinner, and passed through their homes as well. Never an unpleasant moment.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Always12AM said:


> A lot of us are on: Models in Ontario, Canada | Model Mayhem
> 
> That’s how I met @fogdart, @skeetz, @Alan Small, @Roryfan, @bluehugh2, @Hammertone and @Chito
> 
> We’ve all been butt and shoulder muscle doubles for pretty much every male lead in the Marvel Avengers films.


With all that fretting and picking working the musculature, I'm sure there must be some George Costanza, J.P. Prewitt hand models in the forum as well.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Chito said:


> Going back on topic.
> That happened to me last year I believe or maybe before the pandemic. I bought a tele neck from someone in Kijiji or FB Marketplace, I can't remember now. But when we met we found out we are both on this forum. LOL
> And I also have met quite a number of folks here from Ottawa. Some from way back over 10 years ago. Most are great guys. Also have met a few from the KW area because of the time I went to the Riff Wrath Jam.


Trying assist in the “stay on target” of the thread. In the last few months, I’ve met up with a few members. We did not cross paths elsewhere and discover we belong to GC, we’ve met because of GC. 
Not going to start listing everyone, but I will say there has not been an unpleasant interaction. So far, everyone has been really cool. I hope to meet more of you, especially at the Jam everyone talks about, or Greco’s breakfast swap meets.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Duntov said:


> Sounds like a small world.
> 
> I'm new to this forum. Pre-pandemic, was it common to have GCmember meets??



There were two large meets at the Hard Rock Cafe in Toronto many years ago.

The Riff Wrath jams near Salem, ON were wonderful jams held twice a year and attended by many forum members and local friends and neighbours , etc of the host and his wife.

In the Kitchener area, we have had three breakfast get togethers with about 12 or so members attending from various cities in ON.

I met almost all of my current closest friends and acquaintances through this forum. 

Other meets and jams that have been planned in other provinces.

@Duntov Where are you located?


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

greco said:


> There were two large meets at the Hard Rock Cafe in Toronto many years ago.
> 
> The Riff Wrath jams near Salem, ON were wonderful jams held twice a year and attended by many forum members and local friends and neighbours , etc of the host and his wife.
> 
> ...


Ottawa


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

On the weekend, I was told @Al S lives about 2 minutes from me!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Duntov said:


> Ottawa


In which case one day you will be in my garage. They ALL do, eventually.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

will someone be announcing a "North of Toronto" Wriff Wrath(say that 3 times fast) jam post covid?
I have never heard about this one before and would like to attend.
thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Alan Small said:


> will someone be announcing a "North of Toronto" Wriff Wrath(say that 3 times fast) jam post covid?
> I have never heard about this one before and would like to attend.
> thanks


It is actually near Salem and Elora...









It is always well advertised here in the forum long before it takes place. @laristotle helps to make sure of that.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> In which case one day you will be in my garage. They ALL do, eventually.


Even I ended up in @mhammer's garage and 'Hacienda Hammer' while visiting Ottawa!


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Stoked about moving to Ottawa in July!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We welcome you in advance. In previous non-pandemic years, Darwin Demers, the former owner of Ottawa's former best vintage shop ("Retrotown"), would arrange a guitar show in late May, where vendors and builders from the region and beyond would bring stuff to sell or trade. One would run into many forum members there. Some, including myself, would have booths of stuff for sale. I expect to see one held next year, where we will have to pre-arrange for members to sport some distinctive marker to identify themselves. In some years, I decided to forego having a booth, simply because it was worth more to me, and was more fun, to schmooze with members I ran into than to sell a couple pedals.

Though it wasn't held last year, there are plans to hold the Festival Sonore in Montreal again this September ( Sonore Festival | 10 11 12 Septembre 2021 à Montréal ). In previous years, the "Ottawa pedal mafia" (Empress, Fairfield, Retro-Sonic, me) would attend, the Chase Bliss gang would fly up, and assorted Canadian pedal-makers from as far away as Winnipeg would attend, not to mention amazing luthiers from all over (including several from Ottawa). In correspondence with your "homey", Joey Landreth, I got him interested in attending.

Just be sure to leave your virus at Portage & Main, with the wind blowing anywhere but east.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

greco said:


> There were two large meets at the Hard Rock Cafe in Toronto many years ago.
> 
> The Riff Wrath jams near Salem, ON were wonderful jams held twice a year and attended by many forum members and local friends and neighbours , etc of the host and his wife.
> 
> In the Kitchener area, we have had three breakfast get togethers with about 12 or so members attending from various cities in ON.


Last year was virtual, but there's a yearly vintage guitar show/swap meet in Elmira in April where members tend to bump into each other.








Elmira Vintage Guitar Show 10th Annual April 28, 2019


Please plan to join us for the 10th Annual Elmira Vintage Guitar Show! Sunday April 28, 2019 11am-4pm 3rd year in our new, bigger venue. Accepting Exhibitor Applications Feb. 1 Reply through the website for any questions-www.ontarioguitarshows.com Stay tuned for all the details. Mark your...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Last year was virtual, but there's a yearly vintage guitar show/swap meet in Elmira in April where members tend to bump into each other.


 Thanks...I totally forgot about that...DUH!!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

greco said:


> It is actually near Salem and Elora...
> View attachment 367695
> 
> 
> ...


thank you very much


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

greco said:


> I responded to a Kijiji seller last evening and after a few exchanges through the Kijiji app, he kindly offered to deliver the item to my home as he was out doing some shopping.
> 
> Immediately after we completed the transaction, he asked me if I was a Guitars Canada forum member and then asked me if my 'forum name' was “greco”.
> He somehow put various 'clues' together and correctly deducted that it might be me!
> ...



He lives a couple of blocks from me.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Small world indeed! The minute I saw you, Greco, I knew you looked familiar. 

The only other member I recall meeting recently was Mark, who is a 2 min walk away from my fiancee's place. I borrowed a capo for a set the next day, but didn't want to buy another damn capo to add to my 6 or 7 strong capo collection. Very grateful this forum has awesome members!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The whole internet is a small world sometimes. I “met” @Jim Soloway ‘s wife on a personal finance Reddit forum a few weeks ago.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

leftysg said:


> With all that fretting and picking working the musculature, I'm sure there must be some George Costanza, J.P. Prewitt hand models in the forum as well.


George Costanza’s soft, creamy hands were due to a lack of any type of labour, physical or otherwise, so I think guitar playing would have the opposite effect on a career as a hand model.

This being said, perhaps a change in fashion from Rubenesque to ripped would bode well for any members who had designs on supplementing their gear fund via means other than donating their DNA in liquid form. And yes @Always12AM I specifically had you in mind as I wrote this post.


----------

